# Discus with crayfish?



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

*Someone's gonna get eaten!*

The crayfish WILL be eaten when it molts. Even discus will not hesitate to partake in free seafood...especially soft, defenseless, easily ripped up seafood :icon_lol: If the crays are not eaten, they may predate any discus fry born in this setup and - unless they are dwarf crayfish (who would be eaten by discus irregardless of whether or not they were molting at that point) - will destroy a planted tank. All in all, it doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with Grah. I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

Very bad idea. As they said, the crays may end up food when they're molting, and when they aren't molting, the discus could very easily sustain some substantial damage from the crays (assuming we're not talking CPO's here). Just really really really not a good idea for either the discus or the crays.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

If you're going to get Discus you don't F around and put them with Crayfish...


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

I've kept my white crayfish successfully with discus, dollars, loaches, barbs, and an angel. Theirs even a stripped raphael catfish in there that constantly steals his food even out of his hands while he's eating it. I honestly think I got lucky and that he is just very passive. Thats not to say it can't be done as it can and I have living proof (watch the vid below:tongue BUT it's a rarity. I have and have had other crayfish with fish and have literally seen one kill a live perfectly healthy fish in front of me :frown:. Everyone is different and you really need to know the individual's personality. I kept that white cray since he was 1" and watched him like a hawk for the first 6 months. We had him with dollars and an angle and he did fine, then added barbs and raphael and still fine. I recently acquired the loaches and the discus were neglected in a small tank so I "saved them". For the time being they will stay in there but I'm looking to get a separate tank for the discus as it's not the best environment for them in there with all those fast moving fish. In any event be warned that you should spend months getting to know the cray before trying such a crazy thing. Hope that helps


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe they would be able to co-exist together, that is IF the tank is heavily planted, or moderately planted. I have some CPO's (Dwarf Orange Mexican Crayfish) in with my planted 60 with Discus and things are fine thus far.


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

I had crayfish with livebearers in one tank. The crayfish ate my fish sometimes, at night.


----------



## TheDinkusWhisperer (May 6, 2021)

mattjm20 said:


> If you're going to get Discus you don't F around and put them with Crayfish...


Youreeee maddddd


----------

